# First Timer - Humidor Question



## tracker599 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorry if it's a noob question that's been covered already. I normally buy cigars to smoke that day or within a day or two. I came across a decent deal on cigars and decided to order some for keeping in a humidor I received for free. Looking at it, I don't know how air tight it is, and I was wondering if it would be better to keep some of the cigars for "longer" storage, in a ziplock inside the humidor with a boveda pack in it. Or would I be ok taking them all out of the ziplock and just throwing them all in there with the boveda pack? Thank you guys in advance for the tips.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Get some Tupperware to keep them in while you season the humidor..

To check for a good seal, put a flashlight in the box and close it. Shouldn't be any light leaking out.

To season it..There's a ton of threads on seasoning your humidor..do not wipe it down..

If you can't fund what you need for seasoning just ask we'll walk you through it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you get a minute go to the intro section and give us a little background on yourself.. It'll help us help you in the future.. Where you live, whatcha smoke, and how long have you been at this hobby will go a long way on how we answer your questions...thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker599 (Jun 29, 2017)

Oops!! Looks like I missed an important step. I've had this humidifier for a couple years now. From time to time I would just throw a couple cigars in there with a boveda pack. Truth is, I used to keep other miscellaneous stuff in there sometimes too. That was before I started putting in cigars. lol Wondering if I should still season it. Will definitely make it over to the intro section soon. Thank you for the responses UBC03. Appreciate it!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Definitely season it..If it hasn't been humidified constantly over that time..reseason.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tupperware is your friend...it works as well as any humidor. As far as seasoning your wood humidor I've done the active as well as passive kind and both with success. I'm partial to the passive approach which means putting a few ounces of distilled water inside the humidor for a week....in a container....and the cedar will absorb relative humidity in an very easy way. Keep your hygro inside and check it every couple of days and your humidor will be set. 

For a week the Tupperware will keep your cigars at a proper level as long as you keep a 
Boveda inside of it. After the week of seasoning your humidor it should be ready as long as there are no leaks.


----------



## tracker599 (Jun 29, 2017)

Quick follow up question. Started reading articles on seasoning with the sponge and distilled water. Opened up the box to take a look and I just noticed a black line going thru the wood. I think it was always there, but never really paid too much attention to it. When I first got it, I did use the little "puck" looking thing with a couple of drops of humidor fluid. Propylene glycol? Other than that, it was always kept dry. This can't be mold can it? After reading up on this, I'm a little concerned that somehow that's mold. Should I toss this thing and put it in Tupperware like mentioned above?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

tracker599 said:


> Quick follow up question. Started reading articles on seasoning with the sponge and distilled water. Opened up the box to take a look and I just noticed a black line going thru the wood. I think it was always there, but never really paid too much attention to it. When I first got it, I did use the little "puck" looking thing with a couple of drops of humidor fluid. Propylene glycol? Other than that, it was always kept dry. This can't be mold can it? After reading up on this, I'm a little concerned that somehow that's mold. Should I toss this thing and put it in Tupperware like mentioned above?


Definitely not mold.. Looks like it's where they glued the cedar together

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

From the looks of this box you will never get it to stabilize. The back panel has a big bend in it where its not tight against the box. This will constantly leak. Even if you re-glue that piece the sides are just sitting on the bottom and its not sealed. Thats not to say your couldn't use it, but keeping it stable is likely going to be impossible.

Best bet is like everyone here says about using Tupperware. Take out the cedar sides and use those inside your Tupperware.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Tupperdors as has been said are definitely your friend bro. Cheap, easy, effective! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

^ yep. Great sticks by the way.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd ditch your wood humidor....it's a cheapy that isn't worth the wood it's made from. Those are Chinese made as good wood humidors don't do that. It's better that you just keep your cigars in tupperware for the meantime and when you can afford a good wood humidor then that's how I would proceed. This will give you time to explore wood humidors and where to find one that is a good one.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I'd ditch your wood humidor....it's a cheapy that isn't worth the wood it's made from. Those are Chinese made as good wood humidors don't do that. It's better that you just keep your cigars in tupperware for the meantime and when you can afford a good wood humidor then that's how I would proceed. This will give you time to explore wood humidors and where to find one that is a good one.


+1

I didn't notice the box was ruined..good luck. We'll help ya get your tupperdor goin when you set it up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker599 (Jun 29, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Definitely not mold.. Looks like it's where they glued the cedar together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Relieved to hear that! The thought of mold in there scared the crap out of me.

Thanks everyone for the responses, advice and tips. I'll probably end up going the tupperware route until I find something more permanent.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A good tupperdor set-up can be plenty permanent.


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

tracker599 said:


> Relieved to hear that! The thought of mold in there scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the responses, advice and tips. I'll probably end up going the tupperware route until I find something more permanent.


Unless you have to have a display piece to impress people for some reason just continue with the tupperware. You can see from the photo above that there is absolutely nothing wrong with them. Save your money and buy more cigars!!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> A good tupperdor set-up can be plenty permanent.


Just curious what you do for temperature control. I can see myself headed in that direction. My basements stays right around 70 to 74 degrees here in middle Georgia, it is climate controlled but it is the same A/C as the rest of the house and we keep it on 74.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you can't spring for a wineador. Find a spot near an a.c.vent. There's usually a cool spot on every floor. No sun, a.c. vent, etc.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thig said:


> Just curious what you do for temperature control. I can see myself headed in that direction. My basements stays right around 70 to 74 degrees here in middle Georgia, it is climate controlled but it is the same A/C as the rest of the house and we keep it on 74.


My basement/man-cave essentially stays 70°F or below year-round. So, it's never been an issue for me. Even if it were to creep up a couple of points, it's not something I lose sleep over.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Often an interior wall closet is the coolest part of the house. However, I'm surprised that your basement isn't cooler.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> A good tupperdor set-up can be plenty permanent.


Where do you buy the spanish cedar for your tupperdors, it is getting expensive buying off Amazon. The shipping is almost as much as the boards.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thig said:


> Where do you buy the spanish cedar for your tupperdors, it is getting expensive buying off Amazon. The shipping is almost as much as the boards.


Amazon did raise the price on the SC trays that fit the 7L (29 cup / 232 oz) Sistema Klip-It tuppers to about $20 each now. I bought most of mine anywhere from $12 to $15 each, at different times. I guess their popularity drove the price up a bit. But shipping should be free, either with a Prime account or on orders totaling over $25.

You don't have to use the trays. But they are a rather elegant solution if you're looking at using the tupperdor for permanent storage. With the tupper, a stack of two trays, and a couple of 60g Bovedas you're still coming out right about $75. I'd add a Caliber IV hygrometer since they are very reliable yet don't take up much space, and you're in at $100 total for a complete set-up that is many times better than any wooden humidor you can get for that kind of money (IMO). And, using a pair of the trays, you should have a realistic capacity of about 50 to 75 cigars, depending on their size.

That's well worth it to me, though YMMV. Frankly, each one of mine set up this way probably has about $250 to $500 worth of better cigars in it at any given time. I don't bother with the trays for budget cigars; not too worried about those so I just use a tupper and a couple of Bovedas for under $20 for cheap cigars... maybe $25 with an inexpensive hygro.

https://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Ceda...2782&sr=8-1&keywords=spanish+cedar+cigar+tray

https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Coll...1499283233&sr=8-2&keywords=klip+it+containers


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Amazon did raise the price on the trays SC trays that fit the 7L (29 cup / 232 oz) Sistema Klip-It tuppers to about $20 each now. I bought most of mine anywhere from $12 to $15 each, at different times. I guess their popularity drove the price up a bit. But shipping should be free, either with a Prime account or on orders totaling over $25.
> 
> You don't have to use the trays. But they are a rather elegant solution if you're looking at using the tupperdor for permanent storage. With the tupper, a stack of two trays, and a couple of 60g Bovedas you're still coming out right about $75. I'd add a Caliber IV hygrometer since they are very reliable yet don't take up much space, and you're in at $100 total for a complete set-up that is many times better than any wooden humidor you can get for that kind of money (IMO). And, using a pair of the trays, you should have a realistic capacity of about 50 to 75 cigars, depending on their size.
> 
> ...


I have that exact Sistema on the way, I didn't realize you were using the trays but I see now. It looked like you had used 1/4" by 5" boards and made your own sides and dividers. I will just get a couple of trays on the way. Thanks.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Let me ask a question without trying to get too technical. If I have a tupperdor with 65RH Boveda packs in it and I store it at 58 degrees vs 74 degrees, will the cigars inside have more, less or the same moisture content? That is basically my options. Keep the tupperdor in my wine cooler at 58 degrees or in the basement at 72 degrees.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thig said:


> Let me ask a question without trying to get too technical. If I have a tupperdor with 65RH Boveda packs in it and I store it at 58 degrees vs 74 degrees, will the cigars inside have more, less or the same moisture content? That is basically my options. Keep the tupperdor in my wine cooler at 58 degrees or in the basement at 72 degrees.


Go with the 72 degrees....the whole idea is to keep a stable environment and 58 degrees temp. is not stable as your cigars will experience loss of RH. The 70/70 concept is real but because that variable causes lighting issues most hobbyists kick it down to 65%. Low temps under 65 degrees counter the sustained RH so use your basement....it's free.&#128522;


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

Thig said:


> Let me ask a question without trying to get too technical. If I have a tupperdor with 65RH Boveda packs in it and I store it at 58 degrees vs 74 degrees, will the cigars inside have more, less or the same moisture content? That is basically my options. Keep the tupperdor in my wine cooler at 58 degrees or in the basement at 72 degrees.


The cigars will have almost the same moisture content at both these temperatures if the RH is maintained at 65%. However, if you are accessing your cigars regularly then keeping them at 58F may be a problem especially if you have warmer, humid ambient air when you open and close the tupperdor. You'd be better off at 72F for short to medium term storage. Some people do store cigars long term at temps as low as 58F, but they are careful when bringing them up to room temperature for smoking.

TL


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Three Lions said:


> The cigars will have almost the same moisture content at both these temperatures if the RH is maintained at 65%.


That all depends on the hydration media being used. Not all systems are created equal.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thig said:


> Where do you buy the spanish cedar for your tupperdors, it is getting expensive buying off Amazon. The shipping is almost as much as the boards.


I use smaller Tupperadors that hold 30-40 cigars (three rows deep). There is no room in mine for trays so I just use SC from disassembled cigar boxes and SC sheets that cover cigars in boxes. I like the smaller Tuppers myself because it's easier to access cigars, IMHO, without any hassle. Not to mention Imma "tight wad" and don't like to spend money on things that have a cheaper/free alternative. That said, I really do love these guy's setup. Just thought I'd put the alternative out there for the "El Cheapos" like me. LOL


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> That all depends on the hydration media being used. Not all systems are created equal.


That's a why I said "if the RH is maintained at 65%." If it is, then the moisture levels in the cigars will be almost identical.

TL


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Three Lions said:


> That's a why I said "if the RH is maintained at 65%." If it is, then the moisture levels in the cigars will be almost identical.
> 
> TL


You missed my point.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/142527-temperature-s-effect-humidity.html

https://www.bovedainc.com/changing-seasonstemperatures-storage/


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/142527-temperature-s-effect-humidity.html


Unfortunately this post is incorrect. The same RH at a higher temperature does not result in cigars that are wetter. Reply number 18 in this thread has it right.

Here's a thread from 2013 with a description of a practical experiment that demonstrates this, as well as a good explanation by a chemist.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/193526-mass-water-cigar.html#post3430939 (Post #5)

Quick summary: yes - the absolute humidity of the air is greater at higher temperatures for the same RH. However, the rate of evaporation from the cigar is also greater at higher temperatures. The effects pretty much cancel out and the moisture content of the cigar remains about the same.



> https://www.bovedainc.com/changing-seasonstemperatures-storage/


Yes - Bovedas are great at maintaining the same RH across a range of temperatures (including 58-72F). The same RH will maintain roughly the same moisture level in the cigars across this range. That's why they make them.

TL


----------

